# Lightroom Mobile and iPad



## RayPertierra (Apr 9, 2014)

I have my personal LR 5.4 and we use LR 5.4 at my work.
If I have LR Mobile on my iPad is there a way to access these two different systems?
(Wishing for a lot I'm sure).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum. But sorry to say that currently you can only sync to one catalog at a time.


----------



## wblink (Apr 10, 2014)

He is a lucky guy. I cannot sync ANY catalog due to problems in LR5.4 with the cloud.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2014)

What problems are you having?


----------



## wblink (Apr 11, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> What problems are you having?



None any more.

Despite the msg that has to do with adding the networkname om MAC (I am on Win) I didn't change anything and it works automagically since yesterday. Go figure (what Adobe did and did not tell ...)


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 11, 2014)

Networkproblems and messages with MAC in them mostly refer to the MAC address. That's the unique number of your NIC (network interface). This is also the case on Windows systems...


----------



## wblink (Apr 12, 2014)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Networkproblems and messages with MAC in them mostly refer to the MAC address. That's the unique number of your NIC (network interface). This is also the case on Windows systems...




I think you misunderstood. This is he "official solution" from Adobe:


cut here -----------------------------
*When you sign in to Lightroom in order to sync to Lighroom mobile, this error displays: Lightroom has experienced an unexpected Sign In failure. Please try again later. (attempt to index a nil value)*



This is a known issue. The following workaround will allow you sign-in access.
1. Open System Preferences in Mac OS.
2. Select Sharing.
3. Enter your computer name into the Computer Name field. The computer name you need to enter into this field is in the text directly under this field, and contains a .local suffix. The computer name you need to enter is this name, but without the .local.
*Note: *If the computer name in the text is just .local, enter whatever computer name you wish into the Computer Name field, but do not include the .local.
4. Close System Preferences.
---------------------------------cut here


I didn't do anything and it works now. The error I encountered was different though: the signing in process just kept runnen (for hours).


----------

